# Which wide-angle telephoto lens would you go for?



## editor (Aug 12, 2011)

I really need something like a 24mm-100mm equiv wideangle zoom lens for my Nikon D5100/D300 for my street shooting/architectural/landscape stuff. Not into carrying loads of lenses around so after a zoom. 

I'm down to two contenders, both painfully stretching my budget - what do you reckon?

Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM Lens for around £340
Pros: Fast 2.8, not bad price, 3yr warranty
Cons: Limited telephoto, only 26mm wide (26-105mm equiv)
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-sigma-17-70mm-f2-8-4-dc-macro-os-hsm-lens-canon-fit/p1518705

Nikon AF-S DX 16-85MM around £470
Pros: Wide angle (24mm equiv), longer zoom 127.5mm
Cons: slower  at f/3.5-5.6, hugely more expensive
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0801/08012909nikkor1685vr.asp


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2011)

Editor, you have two camera bodies, how about having a dedicated and optimised wide angle lens on one and a dedicated telephoto on the other. Personally I don't rate the image quality from these lenses with big ranges as much as more dedicated lenses.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a thought but I don't really fancy lugging two bodies when I'm out and about just taking snaps. I do have a 30mm 1.4 fixed lens too, and a mahoosive 18-200mm lens too.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2011)

Nikon 18-70mm as a budget option? Not very fast (3.5-4.5) and not a great range, but - I think because they did a package on the D70 and a few other cameras - can be had for around £130 on ebay.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

I've done a load more research and changed my mind. This is the bad boy I'm going to get:







Tokina ATX 116 PRO DX AF11-16mm F/2.8 Nikon
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tokina/11-16mm.htm


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Of those two, I'd go with the Sigma, for the f2.8 alone.

Have you looked at Tamron?

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-17-50mm-f-2.8-XR-Di-II-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I've done a load more research and changed my mind. This is the bad boy I'm going to get:
> Tokina ATX 116 PRO DX AF11-16mm F/2.8 Nikon
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tokina/11-16mm.htm



Wow.. super wide ... but is one of your cameras no full frame, on that this baby will almost be looking around behind you


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Have you looked at Tamron?
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-17-50mm-f-2.8-XR-Di-II-Lens-Review.aspx


I've already got an 18-55mm lens, so that's why I've decided to go for an ultra wide lens (the Tokina works out as 16.5-24mm equiv).  The lens has picked up rave reviews too (the Ken Rockwell site is one whose opinion I really rate)


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2011)

It is very wide editor.

Are you a wide sort of photog? I ask because for a long time I was a telephoto kind of photog, I used the long length to exclude things and focus only on a small feature.

I did experiment by buying a 20mm f2.8 Nikkor which I do like and I just might evolve into a wide photog but framing wide does not yet come naturally to me.


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 18, 2011)

A mate of mine bought the Tokina 11-16 a couple of weeks ago.  It's lovely, but weighty..


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Are you a wide sort of photog?


Oh I say!

I take a lot of architectural/street shots/landscapes. I've already got an 18-200mm zoom, a 18-55mm zoom and a 30mm f1.4 lens, so a wide angle will be veh useful.


----------



## evolet pearl (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a spamming twat


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 13, 2011)

evolet pearl said:


> Editor..u can have it even at low cost at http://www.microglobearespammingtwats.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?pName=nikon-1685mm-vr-f3556g-ed-afs-dx-nikkor-lens check it out


 Well, that's me never shopping at m*croglobe, spammy fucks


----------



## evolet pearl (Sep 13, 2011)

ohh y? did u ever had a bad experiance with them?


----------

